# Is this plant male or female?



## HazeMan101 (May 27, 2007)

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/phate0008/DSC01650.jpg

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/phate0008/DSC01653.jpg

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/phate0008/DSC01655.jpg

Just curious if you can tell from these pictures. I looked up how to decipher and I would think that wha I'm seeing between the braches are pistils. Any oppions are welcome. Also, the plant is roughly 30 days old. Does this seem like a healthy 30 day plant. How far along should I be before the flower stage? 50 days seem good?

Thanks


----------



## DLtoker (May 27, 2007)

There is no signs of sex yet.  The light schedule must be changed to 12 hours of light and 12 hours of dark.  Looking great so far!


----------



## HazeMan101 (May 27, 2007)

I thought you could tell fairly early. You don't think its ready for the flower cycle of 12/12 right now, right?


----------



## DLtoker (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, you could flower it.  The only reason to really start flowering when the plants are still that small is for height constraints.  The plant can triple in height during flowering... Most times they will come close to doubling though.

Preflowers can appear for me when the plant is about 6 weeks or older in the veg state.  In those pics, all I see is new growth.


----------



## HazeMan101 (May 27, 2007)

I have 2 plants right now, but the other one doesn't look at good as this one. Partially because the other one was transplanted in my system from dirt. I would be comfortable with a big plant. I can probably get it to about 5 feet cause I'm hoping for a big yeild. How soon should I flower it if I want a big plant. How long does the flower stage usually take? Right now the system is just on a test run, and Im going to redo it when I get some good seeds. I do want my first run to produce something worthwhile though, so a big plant would be good.


----------



## DLtoker (May 28, 2007)

If you were to flower that right now, you can expect to get any where from a half an ounce to an ounce or so if all goes well.  I would let it go for another 2 or three weeks if you want some big, towering plants.


----------



## Draston (May 30, 2007)

hmm an oz off something that small? Seriously? I have like 3 foot tall plants (6 of them) I put into flowering 2 days ago and are still undergoing this... At that calculation with nutes I'd supposed I might get near a pound if they are all females .


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

Definitely... I have flowered a crop at just about that size I got 1.5 ozs from one plant.  Some I yielded around  half.  I'm sure there are people that could only get a few grams, but I know there are people that can push those little plants to the max and get big fat colas out of them... Strain Dependent. 

Also, I am flowering plants that I let veg to almost 2 feet over the course of 6 weeks or so.  I will never do it again.  The yield does not pay off with the extra veg time.  For me anyways.  Outdoors, I imagine it is a different story due to the abundance of light.


----------

